

Twelve Days of Bitcoin: How Hard Is it to Buy One?  - Tenoke
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/12-days-of-bitcoin-struggling-to-buy-one-6gju__9xTpi5qyI_~aQy9A.html

======
jadeddrag
Wow, this reminds me of the other time I cringed watching news media
understand "the internets" and struggling with the concept of email.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs7iG1mNjI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs7iG1mNjI)

